# GWP needs home



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Am cross posting this here too as I have a soft spot for GWPs. Any dog that heaven forbid, killed a chicken, should hunt pheasants. Next season.


http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=47450


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That white female looks just like mine.I wonder if they have had any hunting or training?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah it does. I emailed the guy for the contact info but haven't heard back. If all Sam did was kill a couple chickens it would be the least of my problems. I think it was Bobm that had a great story about his dog killing a cat while he was asking permission at a farm.


----------

